# Eggs!!!



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I may know who the parents are, but just to be sure let ask the original owner!
Pam, could you ID these? Please  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Yes they are snail eggs. You will see a lot of them, if you want to be sure they hatch you might want to remove them. I think the snails like to snack on them and probably the shrimp as well. Congrats!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well those snails you pictured are really pretty. Did your eggs hatch?


----------



## cichlidrookie (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats and I agree with Tex Gal those are good looking snails. Good luck with hatching them


----------

